# USC Film & TV Production VS London Film School



## Emily01 (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm struggling to figure out where I should go to film school and I'm hoping this community could help me make this decision. I'm currently finishing up my undergraduate degree at the University of San Francisco and have been admitted into both of these programs.

I studied abroad in London not too long ago and fell in love with the city. While I was there, I looked into film schools in the UK and London Film School popped up on my radar. Though you won't find it on many lists here in the states, it ranks very highly internationally and has some very high profile alumni. Overall, their facilities are old but in Covet Garden, the heart of London, and I enjoyed the international appeal of it, as most of their student body comes from all over the world rather than just the UK. I am also concerned how Brexit is going to affect all of this or if it will affect me much at all in the immediate future, but it is still something to consider.

I had my heart set on this school...until I was admitted into USC and, upon visiting this past Friday for their admitted students day, found myself extremely torn. The school really does feel special and the diversity among the student body was a very welcome surprise. Not to mention the friendliness of everyone accepted was a breath of fresh air. The amount of times I heard "I can't believe I got in!" was just so refreshing. I could honestly see myself there, though LA intimidates me a bit. I'm also technically waitlisted for Fall 2017, but accepted for Spring 2018.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I'm very torn and fear that with either school, I would wonder "what could have been" if I had taken the leap and gone to London or kicking myself for not picking such a highly ranked school like USC. Thank you!


----------



## Kira (Apr 10, 2017)

If it was USC vs NFTS, it would be a difficult choice. I also studied abroad in London and loved it- I would move back there in a heartbeat. I also worked/interned in the film industry while there and LFS is not as highly regarded as NFTS. If I were you, I'd apply to NFTS (due May 1) and see if you get in there (starts Jan 2018).

But USC is a fantastic opportunity in a fantastic location as well


----------



## Emily01 (Apr 11, 2017)

Kira said:


> If it was USC vs NFTS, it would be a difficult choice. I also studied abroad in London and loved it- I would move back there in a heartbeat. I also worked/interned in the film industry while there and LFS is not as highly regarded as NFTS. If I were you, I'd apply to NFTS (due May 1) and see if you get in there (starts Jan 2018).
> 
> But USC is a fantastic opportunity in a fantastic location as well



Thank you so much for your advice! I think I'm getting closer to making my decision. I really appreciate it!


----------



## byisis (Apr 12, 2017)

Yep as a native Londoner, it's NFTS or bust really here.


----------

